# ausrüstung für videoschnitt?



## Mekan (11. April 2002)

Hi,
bin ganz vorsichtig. Nicht, das ich in der falschen Rubrik gelandet bin. 
Möchte mir eine Ausrüstung für den Videoschnitt am PC zulegen und die auf HI8 aufgenommen Videos auf CDs brennen. 
Nun meine Frage: Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen was die Hardware betrifft?

Habe den HandyCam von Sony CCD-TRV65E, einen 350 MHz Rechner mit 512 MB Arbeitsspeicher.

Was ich will, ist einfache Überspielung von HI8 auf PC, ein wenig verarbeiten (Überblenden oder was es sonst so softwaremäßig erlaubt ist), um dann letztlich auf CD zu brennen.

Hab mich mal im MediaMarkt umgeschaut nach Videokarten, fand sie aber überteuert. Gibt es auch günstigere Modelle? Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung gesammelt? Oder muß ein teures Teil her?
Danke für eure Hilfestellungen.

Mekan


----------



## goela (11. April 2002)

Da Du noch eine analoge Video-Kamera hast könnte es etwas teuerer werden.
Heute bekommt man, DigitalVideokamera vorausgesetzt, eine FireWire-Karte (für das Einlesen und Zurückschreiben auf die Kamera) inkl. Schnittsoftware für ca. 100Euro!

Wichtig ist eine grosse und schnelle Festplatte (min 5MB/s Schreibgeschwindigkeit).
Ein teures Teil muss nicht unbedingt her! Ich habe mir damals die AV-Master Karte von Fast für 800DM incl. Schnittsoftware gekauft. Obwohl zu meiner Firewire-Karte von Terratec die nur 200DM inkl. Software gekostet hat vergleichsweise teuer!

Würde Dir empfehlen vielleicht eine gebrauchte analog Schnittkarte zu besorgen.

Heutige Stand der Technik und somit auch das Angebot an Videokarten ist leider DigitalVideo!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. April 2002)

Wenn du nur deine analogen Hi8-Sachen einspielen willst, musst du dich leider mit den hohen Preisen von analogen Karten abfinden.
Falls dich das ganze Thema weiter interessieret: DV-Camera kaufen!


----------



## Mekan (12. April 2002)

danke für eure antworten.
werde mich dann mal umschauen. verlieren möchte ich diese alten videos denn auch nicht.

thx

Mekan


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. April 2002)

Wenn du dich intensiver mit Videoschnitt und Videofilmen beschäftigen willst, solltest du dir eine MiniDV-Cam kaufen, die auch einen "AnalogIn" hat. Zusätzlich zu der kaufst du dir jetzt ne Firewirekarte für 50€ (die sind alle gleich nur die Software unterscheidet sich)

Nun kannst du erstmal natürlich bequem digital aufnehmen aber auch, und das ist ein großer Vorteil, die Hi8-Filme über den AnalogIn der DV-Cam über Firewire in Computer bringen.
Die Lösung ist natürlich nur interessant, wenn du dich weiter damit beschäftigen willst.


----------



## goela (12. April 2002)

"AnalogIN" haben die heutige MiniDV-Cam fast alle! Deine alten Hi8 Bänder passen nicht in die Kamera! 
Alternative wäre natürlich auch eine Digital8 Kamera! Die kann Deine alten Hi8 Bänder noch lesen. Kann aber auch in DV-Qualität aufnehmen. Der Preis einer solchen Kamera ist deutlich günstiger als eine MiniDV-Kamera.
Ausserdem bieten diese auch einen DV-In/Out Anschluss. Damit kannst Du Dir eine günstige Firewire-Karte kaufen und das Geld was Du sonst für eine teuere analoge Schnittkarte investiert hättest in die Digital8 Kamera investieren.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. April 2002)

> Deine alten Hi8 Bänder passen nicht in die Kamera



So hab ich das auch nicht gemeint!

Hi8-->MiniDV--->Computer (Firewire)


----------



## goela (12. April 2002)

War mir schon klar! Aber könnte missverstanden werden. Deshalb die Anmerkung das die Hi8-Bänder nicht passen.
Wie erwähnt: Alternative Digital8.


----------



## MMC2002 (18. April 2002)

Du kannst natürlich auch von Pinnacle die Studio DC 10 Plus zulegen.
Ich benutze die Karte selber und bin damit eigentlich ganz gut zufrieden. Das einzige Problem hast du nur wenn du Windows 2000 benutzt, dafür gibt es leider noch keinen Treiber. Die Karte kostet ca. 350 €


----------



## Kaethe (19. April 2002)

Was ich Dich schonmal fragen wollte Goela: Bist Du der Typ auf dem Foto in Deinem Avatar?


----------



## goela (19. April 2002)

@Kaethe
Das wollte ich Dich auch schon immer fragen.  Sonst könnten wir uns ja mal zum "Tennis" spielen verabreden!  

Nein kann Dich beruhigen! Goelae ist ein schweizer Rockmusiker (in schwiizer dütsch) und in der Schweiz sehr bekannt.
Mehr Infos unter: http://www.goelae.ch/


----------



## Kaethe (19. April 2002)

> Sonst könnten wir uns ja mal zum "Tennis" spielen verabreden!



Der is gut!!!  LOL


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. April 2002)

Mein Gott Keathe, wie häufig änderst du deinen Avatar?
Ich war jetzt 1 1/2 Wochen in Frankreich (Austausch). Hab während der Zeit 2x ins Internet geschaut und Jedesmal hattest du einen anderen Avatar. Und nun bin ich gerade zu Hause, da hast du schon wieder nen Neuen. Ich persönlich fand die liegende Anna in B/W am Besten.
Hast du irgendwo ne spezielle Fansite mit solchen Pics?
Naja...


----------



## Kaethe (27. April 2002)

Ähh nö,mein Kumpel macht die http://www.annaforever.de,und von dem krieg ich immer das ganze Zeug. Hab so annähernd an die 1300 Bilder. Alles High Quality versteht sich. ;-)


----------

